# Kodak Signet 40



## Battou (Oct 30, 2008)

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 Auto colse up settings 

















Another early addition that needed to be rephotographed.


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2008)

A nice clean example -- cool.  The lenses on the Signet cameras are said to be
excellent.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 30, 2008)

Yey fun cameras


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2008)

I second Compur's statement, the lenses on the Signet series are awesome. 

Very nice example.


----------



## Battou (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

Yeah, when I bought this little lady she was covered in mud but still in her box with all her attachments in tact...in fact I stuck that filter into it and forgot to remove it lol, but it was one of the ones that come with the camera.

I have not used it much but I did get a couple prety deacent shots out of her and yeah that lens is pretty nice.

Here is the thread I posted on it when I bought it.


----------

